# Grafiktablet aufnehmen



## Gast170816 (21. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich hoffe Photoshopfans wissen auch bei Grafiktablets bescheid.

Kann man das Gemale da als Video aufnehmen?
Man könnte es ja einfach als ScreenRecord... aber kann man sich auf so ein Tablet auch wie eine Abmalvorlage einblenden, aber dass die dann im Video nicht zu sehen ist? Selbst wenn die Vorlageneinblendung geht per ScreenRecord geht das dann wohl nicht mehr wegzumachen, da müsste das Tablet selbst aufnehmen können nicht der Monitor...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. April 2015)

Hi,
kurz gefragt Häh? Sorry, ich hab nicht verstanden was du bewerkstelligen willst.
Bitte erklär das doch nochmals etwas genauer.

Grüße


----------



## ComFreek (21. April 2015)

Ich glaube, Fantasmo möchte, auf seinem Grafiktablet etwas zeichnen, dieses währenddessen aufnehmen und später im Zeitraffer abspielen lassen. Der Clou ist es nun, nicht etwa aus dem Kopf zu zeichnen, sondern während dem Zeichnen sich auf dem Grafiktablet eine Schablone anzeigen zu lassen. Diese Schablone sollte selbstverständlich später auf dem Video nicht zu sehen seien.

Ich vermute stark, dass es Videosoftware gibt, die eine bestimmte Farbe aus einem Video durch eine andere (z. B. weiß) ersetzen können. So könntest du deine Schablone in einer Farbe gestalten, die nirgends im eigentlichen Bild vorkommt. Nach der Aufzeichnung des Videos ersetzt du einfach diese spezifische Farbe durch weiß.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. April 2015)

HIi


ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Ich vermute stark, dass es Videosoftware gibt, die eine bestimmte Farbe aus einem Video durch eine andere (z. B. weiß) ersetzen können. So könntest du deine Schablone in einer Farbe gestalten, die nirgends im eigentlichen Bild vorkommt. Nach der Aufzeichnung des Videos ersetzt du einfach diese spezifische Farbe durch weiß.


Diese Vorgehen nennt man auch Colorkeying. Aber damit wirst du dir eher ins Knie schießen als ein vernünftiges Ergebnis bekommen.

Wenn du was abzeichnen willst, druck es aus und leg es unter dein Tablet. Je nachdem welches du hast kannst du dort die oberste Platikschicht abnehmen und es drunterlegen. Oder du zeichnest über das papier. Die Stifte schaffen das auch teilweise.


----------

